# Variety



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was thinking about this and figured it would make for a good raw discussion. We always hear the adage "variety over time" but "time" is a *very* broad term. Time = a millisecond to eternity. So for YOU what does variety over time mean? What is an example of your "variety" over a day, week, month, season and/or year?

-----------------------------------------------------------------

My guys often get variety every day by offering two or more protein sources at any given meal. 

On a weekly basis I try to provide a minimum of three different proteins each week but would prefer to have five or more.

On a monthly basis I try to get them something "out of the norm" for them at least once.

Seasonally, in the fall/winter my guys get a LARGE portion of their diet in the form of venison. Late winter/spring tends to bring in more poultry and pork. Summer I can sometimes score some extra local fish. 

I had one especially good week where my guys had I think it was nine difference sources of protein. I wish I could do that EVERY week!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm like you...I usually feed my dogs 2-3 protein sources each meal and they generally get approx 7 sources/week (chicken, turkey, beef, fish, duck, pork and emu). I used to do a "something out of the norm" each month as well (we tried rabbit, quail, goat, venison, and buffalo), but since finding the emu, I have kept that as the 7th protein on a consistant basis. 

I currently have vast amounts of chicken (my DH went crazy) - both gizzards and quarters, so they are getting quite a bit of that these days, especially since I am running out of both emu MM and pork and need to make room in the freezer before I buy more! Prices will determine what we heavy up on - around Thanksgiving it was turkey, earlier in the year it was Emu, and before that Beef heart.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Each meal usually sees a chicken source, a beef source, and a turkey source. During the week Renji will also get canned fish here and there. We toss in pork on occasion. We could use more protein variety but I'll often add some steamed veggies which are very nutritious and completely broken down and it's stuff Renji tolerates very well. I wish we could do more protein sources but so far this works out.

Emu!! So lucky!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I try and get as much variety in a week as I can. I do my best to keep the ratio of red meat to white meat high.

Lately Risa has enjoyed pork, beef, turkey, chicken, venison, and fish every week. Occasionally, she will get some ground buffalo too. We're running out of venny and buffalo and they're hard to come by. I do give Risa lamb on occasion (when it's cheap). I'd like to give her more variety but there are certain foods she can't eat (many fishes, duck). I try and give her at least 3-4 different protein sources a week.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03I'm like you...I usually feed my dogs 2-3 protein sources each meal and they generally get approx 7 sources/week (chicken, turkey, beef, fish, duck, pork and emu). I used to do a "something out of the norm" each month as well (we tried rabbit, quail, goat, venison, and buffalo), but since finding the emu, I have kept that as the 7th protein on a consistant basis.
> 
> I currently have vast amounts of chicken (my DH went crazy) - both gizzards and quarters, so they are getting quite a bit of that these days


What she said, except we feed bison where she feeds emu; lamb in lieu of beef, and we are jam-packed with turkey.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Today my guys had pig tails, venny MM, venny liver, and sheep gullet. They would have had sardines but my arm was still numb from KC abusing me. I doubt I could have opened the cans.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed my variety over about a week. I may feed turkey for a few days and then chicken with a meal of beef heart/liver or lamb's heart in there and then a couple of meals of pork and then back to chicken. Then they might get a meal on occasion with fish, rabbit or venison, but for the most part I pretty much use those 5 protein sources along with eggs. During the summer they sometimes supplement themselves with field mice.









I decided a few years ago to leave myself some protein sources to use if I ever do come across an allergy.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I feed chicken, pork, beef liver, beef rib bones, beef heart, ground turkey, and sprinkle yogurt and salmon oil on it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The daily fare is usually chicken (necks, backs, quarters), pork (hearts) or beef (ground) and buffalo (ground organ mix).

Weekly add ins - eggs, tripe, fish.

Then there's the rabbits, mice and moles they catch in the field.

I am toying with the thought of going back to raising a few rabbits just for our guys. Free range, if possible.


----------

